# Exemption



## Bentleyd646

Hi

my partner is an ITU nurse and we are applying for an exemption to travel so we can have a working holiday visa in Australia. Does any one know the rules on how much she will have to work over there ? We understand that there’s 10 shifts on arrival but the 24hr agreement thing is quite confusing.

can someone shed some light on this , thank you

David


----------



## wrussell

Nil.


----------

